# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  emisije i clanci iz povjest borbe.

## kata.klik

Cure jel ima koja doma snimljene neke od priloga i emisija koje su isle na televiziji vezano uz neplodnost i borbu protiv zakona?  Bilo bi zgodno da se mozemo malo podsjetiti.

----------


## Kadauna

:Smile: ) ima ti još nešto što možeš naći, ali mislim da nitko nije baš sustavno snimao, skidao, spremao.. što te točno zanima?

----------


## kata.klik

htjela sam naci latinicu iz 2010 i otvoreno iz 2012

----------


## Snekica

Ja imam samo svoj intervju u _Lisi_ iz 2012. ako treba šaljem

----------


## Gabi25

Ja nemam to sto tražiš ali imam neke druge iz 2012.

----------


## Jelena

Jesam ja slijepa ili ove godine nema teme vezane uz Tjedan borbe protiv neplodnosti. Glupo mi je otvarati, ne mogu vjerovati da netko već nije.

Vidjela sam danas prilog na Dobro jutro Hrvatska, čestitam i nadam se da se vidimo  :Wink:

----------

